# In your opinion, are 2s or 9s more smothering?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

2, but in a good way :wink:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

2s


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

2

http://www.theluxuryspot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/photo2-1024x768.jpg


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

But she didn't even kill him:sad:


----------

